# how to prepare for the husband God has for you...



## Kinkyhairlady (Jun 12, 2012)

In prayer I always ask God for direction and guidance in preparing for my future mate. Like what should I be doing so that I'm ready when he comes along. I think as Christian women its even harder for us to meet the right man because we want a God fearing man on top of everything else. Some of us are ready for that and others not so much. Recently ive been reading inspirational Bible verses geared towards women every morning. I've been treating myself to mani and peri weekly makes me feel good and I think that's important. So far that's all but I'm going to continue to build on that. What other things can a women be doing while she waits? How can she prepare?


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 13, 2012)

# 1   

Don't be anxious.   Men can detect anxiety before they hear you speak.   Build 'your' (general use of first person)... 

So build your confidence in God and in 'yourself'.    Basically become more God concious and less husband concious.   Men love a challenge and if you're distracted, they will do everything to get your attention towards them.  

  Men,...  gotta love em'.   They love attention, but they love feeling that they have 'conquered' your attention.  

That said, keep improving your personal relationship with the Lord, allowing Him to bring your husband in.    God will do this.      But be ready without being anxious.  Otherwise men will think you're desperate; and this you are not.     The man God sends will do cartwheels to get your attention.  He'll sing, dance, whatever just to make sure he has your attention.   As a woman, you won't have to do a thing but be beautiful true 'you' in love and confident with God your Father and Jesus your Lord and then... 'him'.    



Always Remember:   Men are not hard to get...    Nope     Not at all.   Thank God for the right one and for eliminating all counterfeits.   It's a waste of time and risk of misguided emotions.      

Thank God for the right man who will land into your heart...forever.


----------



## Lissa0821 (Jun 13, 2012)

Since the beginning of this year, God has led me to study the book of Ruth.  I have a desire to marry but I also realized that if my thinking didn't change I would attract the same type of man to my life.  So I asked God for help and it came to me to study Ruth.  In the book of Ruth, I study and meditate on the words and actions of Boaz.  I have really benefitted from this because it has helped me to mentally raise my standards of what I am looking for in my husband.  

I am looking for someone who is protective of me, who is generous and thinks of the future with a plan to take care of me. The list goes on and even though they are pretty basic and every woman should want this.  It was really wasn't present in my home as a child nor as the adult woman I am now.  

My sister told me to make a list of the qualities that I want and I really tried but I am not that much of a writer.  So I came up with a simple prayer, "God will send me someone who is Good to me and Good for me." 

The man that I am dating now, slowly but surely has shown that he possesses all the qualities that I want in a husband.  Sometimes I am blown away when he does or says something because I think to myself " God, only you know that I wanted or needed that"   Here is the kicker, I have known him since I was 12 and I am 41.  Talk about God's timing. 

Be encouraged and live for God with your whole heart.  Be quick to believe Him, quick to forgive and quick to repent.  Oh yeah, don't let the Word slip from before your eyes due to  the busyness of life.  Pick that bible and starting reading again and again. God's Word are my lifeline.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 13, 2012)

Lissa0821 said:


> Since the beginning of this year, God has led me to study the book of Ruth.  I have a desire to marry but I also realized that if my thinking didn't change I would attract the same type of man to my life.  So I asked God for help and it came to me to study Ruth.  In the book of Ruth, I study and meditate on the words and actions of Boaz.  I have really benefitted from this because it has helped me to mentally raise my standards of what I am looking for in my husband.
> 
> I am looking for someone who is protective of me, who is generous and thinks of the future with a plan to take care of me. The list goes on and even though they are pretty basic and every woman should want this.  It was really wasn't present in my home as a child nor as the adult woman I am now.
> 
> ...



Lissa, as always, such beautiful and refreshing wisdom...straight from your heart.   You never share what you haven't learned.   It's priceless.   

Blessings to you...


----------



## auparavant (Jun 13, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> # 1
> 
> *The man God sends will do cartwheels to get your attention*. He'll sing, dance, whatever just to make sure he has your attention. As a woman, you won't have to do a thing but be beautiful true 'you' in love and confident with God your Father and Jesus your Lord and then... 'him'.


 

I just love you lolol!  My sentiments exactly and that made my day.  That's happened TWICE in my life (well, maybe more, but I didn't like them)...the first one, we just never went the extra step to the relationship because I wasn't ready.  The second did, and I married him.  Eh...I probably shouldn't have at the time but who was listening.  But this is so very true.  




Lissa0821 said:


> Be encouraged and live for God with your whole heart. Be quick to believe Him, quick to forgive and quick to repent. Oh yeah, don't let the Word slip from before your eyes due to the busyness of life. Pick that bible and starting reading again and again. God's Word are my lifeline.




I've determined for myself (not to get a spouse, because Jesus is my spouse now) to attend daily mass from last week's homily.  Been feeling this for awhile.  I was much better off spiritually when I did in the past.  Trying to get back and grow vertically  .


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 13, 2012)

auparavant said:


> I just love you lolol!  My sentiments exactly and that made my day.  That's happened TWICE in my life (well, maybe more, but I didn't like them)...the first one, we just never went the extra step to the relationship because I wasn't ready.  The second did, and I married him.  Eh...I probably shouldn't have at the time but who was listening.  But this is so very true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gotta love those cartwheels... 

I love you too, angel.... wishing and praying all of God's best for you and your precious 'babies'...


----------



## sidney (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice things have been shared in this thread and we know that the word of God also always has a ready answer when we need guidance.  His word says a prudent wife is from the Lord.  So I would prepare by making sure that I am prudent.  Of course, proverbs 31 comes to mind and intimidates us all.  And secondly that I fit the biblical description of a wife, submissive, helpmeet,chaste, gentle, etc.  I would not try to impress the guy; been there done that, doesn't work on  godly men.  It would be better to focus on impressing God because the wife is from God.  Even though a man may notice you its really God operating in that mans heart to receive you.  So, I would focus on loving God because he's amamazing, and if there is no man ever, you still have the one who's absolutely amazing.


----------



## sidney (Jun 13, 2012)

auparavant said:


> I just love you lolol!  My sentiments exactly and that made my day.  That's happened TWICE in my life (well, maybe more, but I didn't like them)...the first one, we just never went the extra step to the relationship because I wasn't ready.  The second did, and I married him.  Eh...I probably shouldn't have at the time but who was listening.  But this is so very true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I loved your second statement because as soon as I realized I was off, the firdt thing I thought to do was to do the things I used to do before that kept me filled and in the spirit.  Nothing like being in the house of God.


----------



## Reminiscing (Jun 14, 2012)

sidney said:


> Nice things have been shared in this thread and we know that the word of God also always has a ready answer when we need guidance.  His word says a prudent wife is from the Lord.  So I would prepare by making sure that I am prudent.  Of course, proverbs 31 comes to mind and intimidates us all.  And secondly that I fit the biblical description of a wife, submissive, helpmeet,chaste, gentle, etc.  I would not try to impress the guy; been there done that, doesn't work on  godly men.  It would be better to focus on impressing God because the wife is from God.  *Even though a man may notice you its really God operating in that mans heart to receive you.*  So, I would focus on loving God because he's amamazing, and if there is no man ever, you still have the one who's absolutely amazing.



sidney I really like what you said in the bolded.  It's so wise and insightful!  

Sidney's statement goes in line with my recent prayer to God, which is "please no confusion."  As someone who's been cheated on before, it's always in the back of my mind that the devil could send another woman along to confuse the man God has for me.  I refuse to be stuck again in a situation where the man is "deciding" between me and another woman, so I remind myself that God is not the author of confusion.  God has comforted me in knowing that the man he has for me will walk with his Holy Spirit inside him and with the Holy Spirit actively in him, God can talk directly to his spirit.  There will be no confusion because He hears God's voice.  

I also pray for no confusion on my part too.  The world advises women to date multiple men at a time but I tell God, only one man please.  I don't ever want to be in a situation where I have to decide between two men.  "Protect me Lord from the imposters the enemy sends my way."  I have been fooled by imposters in the past, but thank God I'm getting wiser. 

Thanks again Sidney for confirming what God told me!  It brings me so much peace!


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 14, 2012)

Reminiscing said:


> sidney I really like what you said in the bolded.  It's so wise and insightful!
> 
> Sidney's statement goes in line with my recent prayer to God, which is "please no confusion."  As someone who's been cheated on before, it's always in the back of my mind that the devil could send another woman along to confuse the man God has for me.  I refuse to be stuck again in a situation where the man is "deciding" between me and another woman, so I remind myself that God is not the author of confusion.  God has comforted me in knowing that the man he has for me will walk with his Holy Spirit inside him and with the Holy Spirit actively in him, God can talk directly to his spirit.  There will be no confusion because He hears God's voice.
> 
> ...



God has ordained 'Peace' for His children.  Therefore peace shall come with the right one.

No Counterfeits...   

Straight... No Chaser

No egg substitutes 

No artificial sweeteners

No Artificial Colorings nor additives

No water based substance

Whatsoever things are of a Good Report... a man of holiness and integrity and a pur heart before God...

This is my prayer and my wish for each of you... in Jesus' Name, Amen.  :Rose:


----------



## Janice (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi Kinklyhairlady, 

I won't add on to what all of the other women have already told you since they pretty much summed it all in wise counsel but I just wanted to share these blogposts of Heather Lindsey that I know you will find to be very encouraging. She is a truly godly phenomenal women and her ministry is helping to point so many women to Christ. She is currently married right now but continues to shares her trials, challenges and growth as a godly woman to many single christian women. I love that she is so candid and real, but will do nothing but point you to the truth which can be only found in Christ. I know that you will be so blessed by her testimonies and will certainly relate to them. Enjoy dear!



http://heatherllindsey.blogspot.com/2012/02/my-story-when-i-was-single.html


http://heatherllindsey.blogspot.com/2012/04/where-is-my-adam.html


http://heatherllindsey.blogspot.com/2012/03/how-i-knew-my-husband-was-one.html


http://heatherllindsey.blogspot.com/2012/04/how-to-identify-random.html


http://heatherllindsey.blogspot.com/2012/01/how-to-spend-time-with-god.html


----------



## sidney (Jun 14, 2012)

sidney said:


> Nice things have been shared in this thread and  we know that the word of God also always has a ready answer when we need  guidance.  His word says a prudent wife is from the Lord.  So I would  prepare by making sure that I am prudent.  Of course, proverbs 31 comes  to mind and intimidates us all.  And secondly that I fit the biblical  description of a wife, submissive, helpmeet,chaste, gentle, etc.  I  would not try to impress the guy; been there done that, doesn't work on   godly men.  It would be better to focus on impressing God because the  wife is from God.  *Even though a man may notice you its really God  operating in that mans heart to receive you.*  So, I would focus on  loving God because he's amamazing, and if there is no man ever, you  still have the one who's absolutely amazing.





Reminiscing said:


> @sidney I really like what you said in the bolded. It's so wise and insightful!
> 
> Sidney's statement goes in line with my recent prayer to God, which is "please no confusion." As someone who's been cheated on before, it's always in the back of my mind that the devil could send another woman along to confuse the man God has for me. I refuse to be stuck again in a situation where the man is "deciding" between me and another woman, so I remind myself that God is not the author of confusion. God has comforted me in knowing that the man he has for me will walk with his Holy Spirit inside him and with the Holy Spirit actively in him, God can talk directly to his spirit. There will be no confusion because He hears God's voice.
> 
> ...



Reminiscing, great post!  Please see Heather Lindsay's post in the new thread I started, she elaborates on the "he will recognize you" thing and I think she said it best and also addresses your concern over "confusion.  God bless


----------



## sweetvi (Jun 14, 2012)

Shimmie

Thank You.. I just added your prayer in my journal!


----------



## loolalooh (Jun 14, 2012)

Janice said:


> http://heatherllindsey.blogspot.com/2012/04/where-is-my-adam.html



I get inboxes of posts on Heather's blog, but for some reason, I overlooked this one.  Thank you for sharing it.  It is very timely.

Everything Heather wrote was on point, but the most relevant piece I took from it was the quoted below.  (I'm currently asking God a lot of questions about a relationship I had to end):



> He wouldn’t dare do anything to mess up the relationship because he wouldn’t want to lose you OR see you go to another “Adam.”




I'm going to forward this blog post to my sister who is in her twenties, never had a boyfriend, and is still a virgin.  She's also going through it.  I just hope she opens her heart to receive this post.


----------



## JessieLeleB (Jun 14, 2012)

I read the blog but for sum reason I feel she can't relate cuz she's so happily married already... I'm sure it's just me but I feel like god is saying I'm just not the marriage type even tho I always I always hear I'd make a great wife... Blah


----------



## loolalooh (Jun 14, 2012)

JessieLeleB said:


> *I read the blog but for sum reason I feel she can't relate cuz she's so happily married already*...



JessieLeleB:

Try not to look at it that way.  Try to look at her being married as a testimony.  She can relate in that she went through it before getting married.  She had been with so many guys.  She had gone through the lonely periods.  She's dealt with not so great men.  And then she went through the period of submitting to Christ and just devoting her life to Him.  And that entailed letting go of her previous lifestyle of going from man to man to man.  She was finally in the "wilderness" and it was just her and God for a while before her husband entered the picture.

So, yes, she can relate.  Plus, if she were not married, how could she share her testimony?  She would just be another "single" woman touting this "we should wait" message.  (No offense to those who do.)




JessieLeleB said:


> I'm sure it's just me but I feel like god is saying I'm just not the marriage type even tho I always I always hear I'd make a great wife... Blah



No, it's not just you.  I've had those moments as well, and I'm sure other women have.  But don't accept it.  Don't accept the false message that you are not the marriage type.  When you accept it, it becomes your reality.  Don't do that to yourself.  

I say this all in love.


----------



## Lilac87 (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks for posting that blog! I'm loving it.

@JessieLeleB One of her blog posts addressed what you said regarding her being happily married

*Per her blog*: Some of you may think that.. it’s “easy” for me to say that because I’m married but my DUE date for marriage was August 14th 2010. YOU have a due date for marriage that has been PRE-ARRANGED by Christ.. and there’s NOTHING you can do right NOW to make that time come any quicker. Being pissed off at God & everyone else who is getting married sure won’t make that season come any sooner. So, dear daughters of Jesus.. rest sis. God loves you. He’s with you. He cares for you. He hasn’t forgotten about you. */end quote*

My thoughts: JessieLeleB, please don't let the enemy try to fool you into believing that God is trying to tell you that you are not marriage-type. Marriage is biblically backed for those that desire it. In other words, as long as your desires are in line with the word of God, you will receive it...but in HIS timing. 

Trust me, I have had some of the same thoughts as you. I am 100 percent single with absolutely no prospects and the overwhelming desire to get married. I tried convincing myself that I don't want nor need a husband. Yet everytime I heard of a friend getting married or getting in a relationship, I became instantly jealous and frusterated. I still struggle with those feelings but it's by talking to God and reading his word and other inspirational pieces like her blog that really help refocus me and show me that my eyes need to be fixed on God ONLY. All the other things will come in their due time.


----------

